# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  tabletten met gereguleerde afgifte

## catwoman13

k slik tabletten met een gereguleerde afgifte
nu had ik er gister 1 om 13 uur genomen en om 18 uur poepte ik hem weer uit ivm diaree
ik dacht eerst dat het alleen het omhulsel was maar ik heb hem eruit gevist en er bleek nog ong 1/3 in tezitten
weet iemand hoelang het duurt dat zo´n tablet medicijn afgeef??
ik dacht 24 uur maar dat blijkt ook niet zo te zijn...omdat er nog 1/3 inzat en dat zou dan te weinig zijn gezien de verstreken tijd
op internet kan ik er helaas weinig over vinden
gr....

----------


## Flogiston

Dit zul je echt aan de apotheker of de arts moeten vragen.

Behalve het medicijn zelf zit er in zulke tabletten soms ook een vulstof. Die doet verder niets, behalve dan helpen het eigenlijke medicijn geleidelijk af te geven.

Als datgene wat jij nog aantrof die vulstof was, is het medicijn gewoon opgenomen. Dan is er niets aan de hand.

Het is echter ook mogelijk dat jij, juist door die diarrhee, zo'n snelle doorstroming hebt gehad dat nog niet alle medicijn in je lichaam terecht is gekomen. In dat geval zou je nu minder medicatie in je lichaam hebben gekregen dan de bedoeling was.

OF dat zo is, kan je apotheker of je arts je vertellen. Die kan je ook vertellen of het erg is dat je nu een dagje wat minder medicatie hebt binnengekregen.

Soms is dat namelijk helemaal niet zo erg. Zolang de diarrhee niet te lang duurt, komt het dan vanzelf wel weer goed. Bij aanhoudende diarrhee is het wel nuttig je medicatie eens goed te bekijken, en vooral of je geen tekorten oploopt doordat je zo'n snelle doorstroming hebt.

Ik realiseer me dat ik geen concreet antwoord heb gegeven. Maar volgens mij kan niemand dat, behalve iemand die alles weet van de medicijnen waar het om gaat, en van de kwaal waar die medicijnen voor bedoeld zijn. Ik hoop dat je toch iets hebt aan mijn woorden.

Groetjes,

Flogiston

----------


## catwoman13

ik ben al 12 weken aan de dairee door de klachten die ik heb
ik ben nu zo bang dat dus al die tijd de medicijnen (AD) tevroeg mijn lichaam verlaten hebben
ik had dus met dit topic ook gehoopt dat er iemand een antwoord had met veel verstand van medicijnen

----------


## Flogiston

Oei, twaalf weken al... dat is wel erg lang.

Dan is het best mogelijk dat je nu al een tijd lang een lagere dosis binnenkrijgt dan de bedoeling is. Ik zeg dus niet dat het zo _is_, wel dat het in principe zo zou kunnen zijn.

Laten we afwachten of zich hier iemand meldt die echte kennis van zaken heeft. Die heb ik niet, dus ik wil ook niet net doen alsof ik die wel zou hebben, dat zou niet eerlijk zijn.

Dat is trouwens wel meteen het probleem van een anoniem forum. Iemand kan net doen alsof hij er verstand van heeft, terwijl dat niet zo is. Hij of zij kan er zelfs van overtuigd zijn er heel veel van te weten - terwijl die "kennis" in werkelijkheid pure onzin is, om het maar even heel bot en zwart-wit te brengen.

Maar je hebt je medicijnen toch via een apotheek gekregen, neem ik aan? Kun je daar niet langsgaan om je vraag voor te leggen? Als er iemand echt verstand van zaken heeft, is het toch wel de apotheker?

Flogiston

----------


## catwoman13

met dat reageren (personen) ga ik natuurlijk wel rekening houden...
had de dokter en psyg al gebeld...maar de apotheek vind ik een goeie!!

----------


## Flogiston

Ben je al in de gelegenheid geweest deze vraag aan de apotheker te stellen? Ik ben wel benieuwd naar zijn/haar antwoord.

Verder bedacht ik me aan andere mogelijkheid: je zou je vraag ook op GoeieVraag kunnen stellen. Die site heeft ook een categorie voor vragen die met gezondheid te maken hebben, en de site is veel actiever dan dit forum. Mijn ervaring daar is dat er veel gebruikers zijn die goede kennis van zaken hebben.

Flogiston

----------


## catwoman13

zowel de psyg en de apotheker hebben mij verteld dat de tablet binnen 7a8 uur in het bloed is opgenomen
5 uur is dus tevroeg maar heb dan wel het grootste gedeelte binnen gekregen (dit verschilt per gereguleerde tablet)
normale tabletten worden gelijk in het bloed opgenomen...

----------


## Flogiston

Dan hoop ik dat "het grootste gedeelte", zoals je schrijft, toch nog genoeg is...

Hoe gaat het nu met de diarrhee? Ik hoop dat die nu is verminderd, hopelijk zelfs verdwenen, zodat je daar geen last meer van hebt en je je ook geen zorgen meer hoeft te maken over de opname van de medicijnen.

Flogiston

----------

